

DataCamp – Learn Data Analysis Online - bikeshack
https://www.datacamp.com/

======
jocor
Thanks for posting. Next week, we'll launch two new courses, that complement
two Coursera courses (one from Mine Cetinkayarundel on Data Analysis and
Statistical Inference, and one from Eric Zivot on Computational Finance and
Financial Econometrics).

------
hlfshell
Looks great, but I was hoping more for lessons on how to garner insights from
the data you're analyzing. Does anyone have a suggestion there?

